# gioco di tennis



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

avevo intenzione di prendere un gioco di tennis ma non sapevo quale...così sono andato su you tube e ho visionato un pò di video,videorecensioni etc...il migliore tra virtua,top spin 4 e grand slam 2 mi sembra di gran lunga top spin solo che è uscito quasi 2 anni fa...c'è qualcuno che li ha provati?


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

io ho provato quello della S£GA, era virtua tennis se non erro. E' carino come gioco e la grafica è molto buona solo che se cerchi il realismo allora prova con altro perchè questo gioco è divertente ma non ha niente di realistico.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2012)

Il migliore è Top Spin


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2012)

Top Spin tutta la vita. Anche se, in generale, i giochi di tennis sono fatti malino.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Settembre 2012)

un paio di anni fa anch'io mi divertivo a giocare a tennis sulla ps3.Ed ho provato sia virtua tennis che top spin e posso dire che se ti vuoi divertire dovresti scegliere virtua,mentre se vuoi un gioco maggiormente realistico dovresti scegliere top spin.Alla fine è un po' come scegliere tra pes e fifa nel calcio


----------



## alessandro77 (4 Dicembre 2015)

non si hanno ancora notizie su top spin 5??


----------

